# Goats & Magnolia Leaves



## greenfamilyfarms (Oct 11, 2010)

I noticed one of our goats munching on a dry Magnolia leaf yesterday and she acted like it was the best thing ever - I guess it was kind of like a big potato chip. Do I need to remove these leaves from the pasture or are they safe?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 11, 2010)

They are fine!!  Maybe you can make them some dip to go with their magnolia chips!!!    

That was cute!!!


----------

